# "sweaty" M&P soap?



## bee (Jun 18, 2007)

I'd like to make soap (kinda obvious, eh?) But I don't want to make it with lye for reasons. I've been looking at melt and pour soaps, but some site said they weren't that great. That they only last for a week or two, and they start to "sweat" or melt after they get wet, or even if they don't. Is there a certain way to make it so it doesn't do that? Some way that will make it last for several months at least?


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 18, 2007)

I have M&P as well as CP in my tub right now, any bar that sits in a water filled soap dish or is in a constant spray zone from your shower head will get mushy & melt. I *think* the sweating they are refering to is... on a humid day... the excess of glycerin in the M&P soap will draw moisture out of the air & bead up on the M&P soap bar, which is just an example of how that same soap will draw moisture out of the air to your skin, which is a good thing. As long as you make your M&P on days that are not extra humid & wrap them air tight in cello or other similar wrap, they should be fine.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jun 18, 2007)

I put my soaps in the fridge on humid days and that seems to help alot with the sweating   It gets pretty humid here in MI


----------



## suzysoaping (Nov 3, 2012)

I know this post is really really old. But i'd like to add my bit of help as it might help new users looking back at these posts.

I've never had problems with soap sweating, but i do know if the soap does sweat you are to wrap them in cling film or plastic wrap.

I suppose it all depends on who you buy your bases from!!

i love mp soap making as it is so much fun and i'd recommend it to anyone who wants to get into this fun craft. however i would advise going for an sls free base


----------

